# A GRRREAT end to a BAAAD season!!



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

I called these in around sunset on Saturday evening!  A female & two males. I have only seen two other coyotes all winter without a shot fired.:sad:


----------



## gunz (Nov 11, 2013)

Good job! 
Way to hang in there.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

A triple...great job. What was the magic sound of the day?


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Dang! Nice freaking work!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Excellent job tsb! Bob sent me your pic also.. Never heard of a triple on one stand in Michigan before.. Awesome!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys. Fr3d, the sound of the day was a mixture of cottontail & jackrabbit distress & then some wounded coyote!


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

:SHOCKED: Congrats! I still think I'm chasing ghosts that leave paw prints...


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats to you that is so awesome. What is the gun and scope combo?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys. Bigfish that is a Burris fullfield II 4.5-14x42 with a 3" shade and a Butler creek cap sitting on top of a Savage model11 chambered in 22-250.


----------

